# Grass Valley/Clark Canyon CWMU



## jbush83 (Apr 23, 2009)

Just drew the grass valley/clark canyon cwmu for a bull elk. Just wondering if anybody had hunted it before and could give me any info.

Thanks


----------



## johnmisrasi (Apr 23, 2009)

I have hunted the Grass Valley portion several times. You have to hunt the elk in November. They do not move into there until later on. Have seen really nice bulls in november. My cousins boy shot a 280 class bull but missed a much bigger bull. He shot it on the last day, last minute. A friend shot a 320 bull as well on the same hunt. Hope this helps.


----------



## 3point (Nov 8, 2008)

I can't give you a positive report about this unit. I accompanied a friend last year and we saw absolutely no elk. Granted, it was the first week of Oct. but there was nothing. The operators didn't seem very cooperative, either.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Unless you are able to hunt this unit late, you might be disappointed. The elk get pushed down once the snow arrives. Good luck.......


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Just did a quick check on this CWMU, Was very surprises they have 72 bull permits
for sell and 8 public draw tags. 80 total bull permits on only 53K acres???

Jbush 83, I'd be for doing some SOLID research here and if you've got more than
4 points involved.........................I'd probably surrender that tag.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, they must get one hell of a migration.


----------



## Thunderstick (Oct 23, 2008)

I have hunted that area for many years. I have only seen a few bulls. If you have a choice I would hunt the later hunt and hope for early snow in the high country. Last years elk hunt I did not see an elk. I would recommend that you shoot the first bull you see. It may be your only bull.
Not sure how the DWR can justify that many tags.
Hope this helps. You can PM me and I can give you more info.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Tell lonnie hello.


----------



## huntinco (Sep 23, 2007)

In past times the unit was a better hunt with mitigation, but that has all changed with the additional property added for the 09' season. Let me also add a little insight. By comparing the amount of tags on the neighboring units in the Chalk Creek drainage..Now lets assume that every tag was used and all hunters harvested elk: 

State corner is 13,380 acres and receives 34 elk tags that = 1 elk per 393 acres.

East Fork is 10,080 acres and has 20 tags that = 1 elk per 504 acres.

Weber Florance Creek is 36,915 acres and has 60 elk permits that = 1 per 615 acres..

Grass Valley Clark Canyon is 53,343 acres has 80 elk permits that = 1 elk per 666 acres.

I would also add, we filed for enough tags to accommodated for another 13,000 acres that we are planning to add for the 09' season. Given this info, you would have 66,343 acres, 80 tags. = 1 elk per 829 acres.. So as you can see, Grass Creek is being managed for a lighter harvest than the neighboring units.

jbush83...Congrats on drawing the tag! We we will do our best to make sure you have a good hunt


----------



## Thunderstick (Oct 23, 2008)

Huntinco,
After looking at the map posted in DWR site it looks like you have added the Blonquist property to the Grass Valley/ Clark Canyon CWMU. This should definitely improve the hunt. 
I have hunted grass valley and Clark canyon since 1974 and it has not been a good elk hunting property in the past.


----------

